# Dividing My Tank



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to divide my tank into two 2.5G parts so I could put two bettas in, I want both parts to share water, heating and filteration, which either means that the divider will have holes or i must leave space at the sides right? I want to either get pre cut dividers or suction cup dividers, i would prefer to get holes in my dividers, does anybody know where to get these and does anybody have any tips on doing this? If someone could post pictures of theirs that would be great.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

well i would just like to say getting 2 bettas divided wont be such a good idea since they hate each other, and your betta which you have right now will be alittle stressed when he notices his tank is half the size it was and has less swimming room. 2.5 is an ok size like imagine you living in a walk in closet your whole life instead of a nice big room i think you should keep it how it is.I know your tank which is high length wise not width so the bettas could swim a little side to side but mostly only up. Do what you want to do though its just my opinion


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

good point irfan, how come u arent kbjunior24?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

dont say my real name on the internet lol jks but im so used to being kbjunior8 since my msn so my real two identity's is Bballa786 and kbjunior8 or _8


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

have you noticed i'm always ikermalli except xbl KiLaHxMaNjArO


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol u joined before me and I have over double ur post lolzzz yo so u want my tetras?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

What is that white thing on your betta in your dp?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anybody know if all short finned bettas at chain petstores are plakats?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

oh the white thing is the flash from my camera, i think right now im just keeping my betta ill see in the soon future. And i dont know what the heck a plakat is


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

just wondering if bettas are in dividers wont they always flare at each other making them stressed


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've used this craft mesh stuff for cross stitching to divide tanks. It has square small gauge holes in it to allow good water flow and can but cut to any size. I've seen it come in A4 and A3 sheets for no more than $5 a sheet. I'm sure you could get it in Walmart, I hear that's an awesome place!

EDIT: a plakat is a short finned Betta variety. From what I have read they all started out as Plakats in the wild and the longer fin types were bred in from them. Plakats are also the type that are most used for fighting in Thailand and indonesia. I've attached a pic from google to show a plakat...this one is a HM plakat though.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

search it on google, they're really sick (the good kind lol) that's why I wanted to divide my tank, so I could have a veiltail and a plakat and then they could flare at each other a lot, lol we should split the cost for a divider then when someone comes over we could bring our bettas lol jk jk, yo my parents said I need to put my tetras with my betta but I can't or they said I gotta give it away because my cousin really wants a fish and my mom kinda volunteered my 1G to my cousin so can you please take it? Or could you give me your 1G if you don't mind and I could give that to my cuzzin, actually nvm about that can you just take my tetras?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

maybe the betta you like you can give 4 gallons and give the other betta 1 gallon
just joking dont quote me on this!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

anasfire I do not see any attachment, also is 5G too small for two bettas?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

oh, now I see it


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

huh ikermalli i didnt understand what you want me to do


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

lol the attachment is there...don't know why you can't see it. I don't personally think 5G is too small for 2 Bettas, I keep mine in a barracks that each compartment holds just under 1 gallon and they all do fine, but mind you I keep up with the water changes (every 3rd day) and have separators to block their view from each other so they don't get stressed. 2.5ga ea should be comfortable but you also have to think, if it isn't broken don't fix it....save up for another tank and then you can put them next to each other and they can still flare!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

> search it on google, they're really sick (the good kind lol) that's why I wanted to divide my tank, so I could have a veiltail and a plakat and then they could flare at each other a lot, lol we should split the cost for a divider then when someone comes over we could bring our bettas lol jk jk, yo my parents said I need to put my tetras with my betta but I can't or they said I gotta give it away because my cousin really wants a fish and my mom kinda volunteered my 1G to my cousin so can you please take it? Or could you give me your 1G if you don't mind and I could give that to my cuzzin, actually nvm about that can you just take my tetras?


What I am trying to say is you know my moms sisters daughter sumaya? She wants a fish and my mom said I have a free tank so I have to give it to her, so can you take my tetras?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

that was to kb, yeah, I think that is what I am going to do, i'll probably buy a 2.5G and keep another betta in there it's probably better than splitting the tank


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

why does she suddenly want a fish?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I dunno she really liked my betta the last time she came though, so that is probably why, so can you take my tetras?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i dunno im kindve worried that even though its a 10 gallon my betta will be stressed and his fins might be nipped. I dunno im just not sure yet since my betta is extremely active and happy right now. I just dont want to mess it up


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yo how much is a 2.5 gal at pet valu kb?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

they haven't nipped my bettas fins before actually since they are in a small group they stick together and sat as far away from my betta as possible. If it's high up they're low down if its on the right they're on the left, it makes my betta look like a king


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

well i know at walmart there is a 2.5 length wise high not width for 10 dollars though. But why do you want another betta


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ye but your betta became stressed and it looked kinda not private anymore because my betta goes up and down all the time. I might take them for a week and then if it works out ill take em. Maybe though. Btw does sumaya know how to take care of a betta


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

cuz she liked my betta so now she wants a fish cuz she thinks they r cool, but im gunna tell her how to take care of one


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess I am like other people on this forum i like having more than one betta


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

oh thts good wow this is probably the fastest posting in any thread lol btw do you have to cycle if you use water conditioner because i dont really understand the concept and why cycling is needed


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah you do, because there is ammonia that builds up in the water, then as the ammonia comes down the second stage starts and nitrites start building up then after that there will be nitrates that build up which are good for your fish and then your cycling is over and your fish is safe, water conditioners make the water safe for the fish but ammonia still comes into the water


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok but listen why dont you just give sumaya your tetras with the 1 gallon


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I already told you two times


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

whoa did u just edit that?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

no you told me your giving her the one gallon quote where you said why your not giving her the tetras


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

becuase i am almost 100% sure that she wants a betta but i'll ask her


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok if she dosent i might take them 40%
(tell her about sucker lol)


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

haha i will i'll ask her but she is very stubborn


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok listen great forum but i gtg eat im hundry kh btw im still 101 in temp


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

whoa! you're not feeling any better? that sucks


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ya i know but its kinda good to stay in bed all day and relax anywayz now im going kh


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright kh hope u feel betta jk jk better


----------

